# Twitter phishing scam?



## jdkoreclipse (Jun 16, 2011)

I was checking my email today, and i find this in an email from [email protected] http://t.co/XM3MGwb

Has anyone gotten this email? I opened it and clicked the link, does that mean that my pc is infected with that phisher?

Thanks

-jd


----------



## Phoxus (Jun 9, 2011)

Get the full details from that. Sender, what server. etc...


----------



## coggy9 (Jun 9, 2011)

That is obviously a scam. Did the link ask you to login to Twitter?


----------



## jdkoreclipse (Jun 16, 2011)

No, it redirected to an iPhone giveaway site.

And it was sent from [email protected]

Sent from my ThunderBolt using Tapatalk


----------

